# 1&1 UMTS-Stick mit usb_modeswitch beim Booten

## musv

Hallo,

ich versteh mal wieder alles etwas halb. Deswegen hier die Ausgangslage. Ich hab einen UMTS-Stick von 1&1, der noch ca. 1 Monat kostenlos ist und ich das Ding unter Linux wenigstens zum Probieren mal funktionstüchtig haben will. 

Installiert hab ich bisher:usb_modeswitch

wvdial

Im Kernel hab ich gesetzt:

Device Drivers -> Network device support -> PPP (und das ganze Gerödel darunter)

Device Drivers -> USB Serial Converter support -> USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems

Der Stick wird beim Booten erkannt als:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 19d2:2000 ONDA Communication S.p.A.
```

Daraus ergibt sich, dass es sich um einen ZTE MF110 oder ZTE MF 626 handelt. 

Wenn das System jetzt am Laufen ist, ich den Stick reinsteck, erledigt usb_modeswitch seinen Dienst und macht aus dem CDRom ein Modem. Beim Booten funktioniert das leider nicht. Da wird der Stick als Storage-Laufwerk erkannt. Auch die o.g. Module (option, usbserial) werden nicht geladen.

Normalerweise liegen die UDEV-Rules in /etc/udev/rules.d. usb_modeswitch legt aber alles in /lib/udev/rules.d/ ab (40_usb_modeswitch.rules). Ob, wie und wann auf /lib/udev/ zugegriffen wird, weiß ich nicht.

Fragen:

Wie kann ich usb_modeswitch schon beim Booten aktivieren und wie im laufenden Betrieb per Hand auf das Modem umschalten?

Welche Einstellungen kommen in die wvdial.conf rein?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi musv,

ich weiss zwar nicht welchen USB Stick du hast.

Ich habe den Huwai der läuft als UMTS Modem und als USB Stick.

In dem Stick ist eien 1 GB Mini Speicherkarte drin, die ich nachgerüstet habe.

Wenn ich den Stick anschliesse lade ich ueber udev das Modul option und Starte mit

wvdial das Mode.

Gleichzeitig wird der auch als Massenspeicher erkannt, wodurch ich auf die Speicherkarte

zugreifen kann.

Dieses usb_modeswitch hatte ich nie nötig.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## musv

Ich hab jetzt grad mal per:

```
modprobe option
```

das Modul geladen. Dabei wird mir allerdings kein Modemdevice (/dev/ttypUSB0) erstellt.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

es gibt verschiedene USB Sticks.

Die auch andere Module nötig haben.

Welches USB Modem hast du?

Schau mal in mit dmsg wenn du das Modem angeschlossen hast.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe hast du:

ONDA Communication S.p.A.

Probier mal andere Module ich weiss nicht wie die heissen da sind aber noch mehr fuer so eine Art von Datenübertragung.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## musv

Ok, ich hab's mehr oder weniger zum Laufen bekommen. Mein Stick ist ein ZTE-MF110 und braucht usb_modeswitch, da erst damit die /dev/ttyUSBx-Devices erzeugt werden. Wie schon oben beschrieben, funktioniert das aber nur als Hotplug. D.h. Booten mit Stick ist nicht. Insgesamt ist die Lösung zwar noch nicht optimal, aber ich kann damit leben.

Meine wvdial.conf für 1&1:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Phone = *99#

Username = kaxxxxxx-xxx@online.de

Password = sagichnicht

Stupid Mode = 1

Dial Command = ATDT

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB2

Modem Type = USB Modem

Init1=ATZ

Init2=AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","mail.partner.de"

Auto Reconnect = on

Carrier Check = no
```

----------

## Necoro

aus der udev manpage

 *Quote:*   

> The udev rules are read from the files located in the default rules
> 
>        directory /lib/udev/rules.d/, the custom rules directory
> 
>        /etc/udev/rules.d/ and the temporary rules directory
> ...

 

Insofern sollte es egal sein, wo die Dateien liegen. Steht denn, wenn du mit dem Stick bootest eine Fehlermeldung o.ä. in den Logs?

----------

## musv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> aus der udev manpage
> 
> ...

 

Ja, usb_modeswitch lädt die Rules in /lib/udev ab. Da wollte ich dann aber nicht drin rumfummeln. 

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Steht denn, wenn du mit dem Stick bootest eine Fehlermeldung o.ä. in den Logs?

 

Nein, er wird halt einfach als usb_storage erkannt.

----------

## kosmonaut pirx

hallo,

das problem ist mir bekannt. ich habe aber auch noch keine andere lösung gefunden, als den stick kurz ab zu ziehen und wieder an zu stecken.

usb_modeswitch brauchst du, um aus dem storage-device ein modem zu machen. das muss einfach so. man sollte aber mal heraus finden, warum udev seine eigenen regeln beim booten nicht verfolgt.

bye

----------

## Schorchgrinder

schon mal geschaut ob es mit dem Paket "net-misc/modemmanager" besser wird?

Hin und wieder hilft das, aber nicht immer.

----------

